# windows 10 show desktop button



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

On ours, there is a small vertical bar at the far right side of the taskbar that lets us toggle to the desktop. I don't know if that is default or had to be set up - we didn't configure this computer.


https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/21027-create-show-desktop-shortcut-windows.html


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes the bar is there. But it's very tiny and hard to find. I want my regular size blue icon back that I had in windows 7.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

joed said:


> Yes the bar is there. But it's very tiny and hard to find. I want my regular size blue icon back that I had in windows 7.





Well you aren't going to get it. 


You can set that little bar up as a hot corner so that every time you sweep the mouse to that corner it shows the desktop. It took me 2 weeks to figure out how to turn that off. 



The alternative is to just drag the mouse down there as far as it go and then right click and select.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't use an icon but pressing the Windows key and D is the command for Show Desktop while the Windows key and M is Minimize Everything.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Here's what you can do to get that feature you want. Right click your desktop and select "Create new shortcut." Then in the flashing command field it shows, type or copy/paste the following command:

explorer.exe shell:::{3080F90D-D7AD-11D9-BD98-0000947B0257}

Click next>> and name it Show Desktop... click Finish. When it closes, right click it and choose properties and click "change icon" and you should be able to pick the old trusty icon that has always been for Show Desktop. It's located in the "C:\Windows\explorer.exe" if you aren't automatically directed there. When finished, drag that icon down and pin it to the taskbar or the Quick Launch area. You can delete the one on the desktop that it left.

I can't test that on Win10 since my 10 is sitting in the closet. I prefer my old Win7 box.

If that code doesn't work on 10, let me know and I can give you something else.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a second PC. It is turning into a long term project to get into a condition that suits me. I will try the suggestions out over the next week.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I switched my W10 to "Classic" and like it much better than the artsy fartsy version.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

chandler48 said:


> I switched my W10 to "Classic" and like it much better than the artsy fartsy version.


Is that an option or did you install a shell?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> *Get new themes and desktop backgrounds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also prefer the plain old style.




​


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

2 clicks in Win 8.1, like Win10.
Right click on Windows icon (furthest left), then Desktop.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

@lenaitch and @surferdude2 are on it.
Restating as I did it from their combined methods:
On desktop (as a temporary building place), right click. Select New--> Shortcut.
When created, put in recommended path: explorer.exe shell:::{3080F90D-D7AD-11D9-BD98-0000947B0257} at location prompt. Click Next.
When prompted for a name, type DESKTOP.
Now there's an icon on your desktop that says DESKTOP.
Right click it. Select Properties, then select Change Icon. From limited icons available select one that you like for new desktop icon. I suggest one with monitor and keyboard. OK-->Apply-->OK.
Now still on desktop but best you'll get.
Right click it and select Pin to Taskbar.
Select on taskbar by clicking and holding down left mouse button, move it to left and drop it where you want it.
Now go back to desktop (a temporary building place), right click on DESKTOP icon you built, right click and Delete.
In my case, new icon is as left as it can be, right after Windows icon.
Clicking on it on task bar from anywhere (other than Desktop) will bring you to Desktop.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is no longer an issue.
The icon is nice and large over on the left side of the quick launch bar, which I added along with classic shell.


----------

